# Stringy white suff growing from wood?



## ObliqueRien (Nov 9, 2012)

Hya. I just recently build a new terrarium for my T, and for a water dish I used a little glass container to which I glued chips of broken wood (some kind of grape wood) so it would look more natural. I used hot glue. The wood wasn't treated with any chemicals whatsoever and was in a microwave for a couple of minutes before going into the enclosure. Today, I see this:







What is that? Is it some king of algae or something?


----------



## Hobo (Nov 9, 2012)

That's mold.


----------



## The Snark (Nov 9, 2012)

Not meaning to split hairs... Definitely a fungi, possibly a mold. (Significant difference in the hyphae). How's that?


----------



## MarkmD (Nov 9, 2012)

yip I'm with the other's, fungi or type of mold.


----------



## ObliqueRien (Nov 9, 2012)

To hell then, I'm gonna have to get it outta there. Thank you guys


----------



## Osmo (Nov 9, 2012)

ObliqueRien said:


> To hell then, I'm gonna have to get it outta there. Thank you guys


Maybe baking it would be better. Fungi spores may be unaffected by the microwaves.


----------



## poisoned (Nov 9, 2012)

Osmo said:


> Maybe baking it would be better. Fungi spores may be unaffected by the microwaves.


Fungi spores are everywhere anyways. Baking won't prevent mold/funghi growth, except in closed sterile environment.


----------



## Osmo (Nov 9, 2012)

poisoned said:


> Fungi spores are everywhere anyways. Baking won't prevent mold/funghi growth, except in closed sterile environment.



i assumed this happened right after he put it in relitivly soon. So i assumed it was from the wood itself.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the same thing in my Pandinus imperator's tank because I put in some dead leaves for decoration. THey are now gone, and I'm trying to kill it with light + less wetness.


----------



## Giantsfan24 (Nov 10, 2012)

Easier solution is two fold: 1st grapewood molds quite easily. Consider using a cork type wood. 2nd. Go ahead and clean it off but I can tell you from experience, baking will do nothing to stop it. Instead, get some Isopods or Springtails and let them be the cleanup crew for your tanks. They eat mold.


----------



## ObliqueRien (Nov 10, 2012)

I used both grape wood and mopani wood. If it catches onto anything else, I'm in trouble lol. 
How does the mold affect the T? Would putting an extra air vent on the top help?


----------



## poisoned (Nov 10, 2012)

ObliqueRien said:


> I used both grape wood and mopani wood. If it catches onto anything else, I'm in trouble lol.
> How does the mold affect the T? Would putting an extra air vent on the top help?


Mold is not an issue, if it grows in smaller amounts. And yes, ventilation helps a lot in mold prevention. Especially cross ventilation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ObliqueRien (Nov 11, 2012)

I am going to see what I can do, since it's a glass terrarium and I can just simply cut new holes in it at home like that..
@ poisoned your signature - LOL!


----------

